# Remote Switches



## Hills8844 (Jul 8, 2008)

Why is Aristocraft # 11299 remote switches so hard to find?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Basically what you are looking for is the switch machine and not the switch. Might try looking for the switches that have the switch machines already attached. These are poor performers any way if using out doors. Sounds like the ART 11299 may be out of stock to begin with. May be shifting to the new slow motion types. Later RJD


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That's an event? 

Oh, I see, *finding* one is and event! 

Also, Aristo is bringing out a new remote switch machine, so the old ones might be few and far between.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Way to go Torby. Yep post defiantly in the wrong place. Don't be so hard on the new kid on the block. Oh well. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 03/02/2009 4:34 PM
Basically what you are looking for is the switch machine and not the switch. Might try looking for the switches that have the switch machines already attached. These are poor performers any way if using out doors. Sounds like the ART 11299 may be out of stock to begin with. May be shifting to the new slow motion types. Later RJD





*RJ* *I dont think you can expect much from the King of the one liners, i think he likes ABUSING the newbies...HE HE HE







*


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You got that right Nick.







fLater RJD


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not prejudice. I treat everybody like this


----------

